# Pre Workout Snack idea's??



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

hi all,looking for some ideas for quick and easy pre wo snacks that wont sit in the stomach for too long and can hit the gym within 30-45 mins after consuming,cheers in advance!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have a banana.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Something with carbs/protein but low fat as that would slow digestion.

Personally if it had to be only 30mins pre workout I'd stick to whey and ground oats, but I would have rather had a proper meal and hour or two before instead


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

have a potato slow digesting carbs.....


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pre workout I eat 1 banana, have 1 scoop of Phd pharma whey, and 5x dymatize super amino tabs.

Seems to work okay for me.


----------



## glenp (Mar 10, 2012)

i use jaffa-cakes for energy just before training apparently so does the England football squad when they can be ****d to put some effort in


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

glenp said:


> i use jaffa-cakes for energy just before training apparently so does the England football squad when they can be ****d to put some effort in


That's probably why they are so sh*t. Eating cakes instead  aha


----------

